

Extracting Cube Roots Mentally in just 3 seconds - pcratio

http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2013/04/extracting-cube-roots-mentally.html
======
ColinWright
About a year ago there was a userid - mquaes - who kept posting simplistic
mental arithmetic tricks, so many that HN was semi-flooded. They were all from
this same site, and eventually everyone just flagged them and they were
thereby deleted.

So now we have a new user - pcratio - posting something from that same site.
Fair enough, maybe it's genuine, maybe it's the same person back again.

Simple question - why does this post not show up in their list of submissions?

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=pcratio>

Is this a bug? A fleeting inconsistency? Or something else?

I've also submitted this as a separate item:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5524284>

